
The Emperor's Old Clothes (1981) [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.cs.fsu.edu/~engelen/courses/COP4610/hoare.pdf
======
ksenzee
My favorite quote: "I conclude that there are two ways of constructing a
software design: One way is to make it so simple that there are _obviously_ no
deficiencies and the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no
_obvious_ deficiencies."

------
RockyMcNuts
Considering Hoare implemented Algol 60 and is in his early 80s, it's amazing
what a young science we have.

------
cosysowen
Got about half way through this and then realized that this is off my old
professors site and I probably already read the whole thing for class a long
time ago lol!

------
iolothebard
OCR please.

~~~
raldi
It's already been OCRed. Just Ctrl-A, Ctrl-C, flip to a text editor, Ctrl-V.

